# ~~Monark 5-Bar ~~



## yeshoney (Nov 27, 2011)

Just got this one off ebay.  Seller was super nice to work with in order to pack the bike and get it shipped.

The good - it was repainted in it's original white paint at some point.  Frame is not pitted at all.  No cracks or any other structural issues.  Of course - no serial number ANYWHERE!  I looked everywhere including inside the BB,  Crank looks to be original and has the paisley 1/2" sprocket that looks original and stamped MO 36.  Can that be of any help dating it?

There was one original drop down wheel in white with black pinstripe with ND hub. The other is a repainted chrome one.

Any help on dating this one will be appreciated.

Fenders do not look to be original and braces were for sure aftermarket.  They were screwed onto the fenders.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 27, 2011)

my monarch is the same year its not a 5bar but has everything for one but the chain ring guard.   i dated it to 38-39 but not too sure. its funny you have the red fork i need and i have a blue one that needs paint. go figure LoL.  nice project.


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 27, 2011)

*Chainguard v. Chainguard*

I have the same chainguard as you have, but my sprocket also has the holes in it for the chainguard ring that would have been screwed onto the sprocket itself.

Any ideas about a serial number?

I tried an archive search, but to no avail.  Also queried the www but not getting much.  Browsed Dave's site as well and see a few, most notably his outstanding resto.  

Would be cool to have a tank for this, but not going to stress about it.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 27, 2011)

i have the holes in the chain ring also. i looked to see the #'s but there is none! i cant find any anywhere. here are some new pics of the bike and check out the cool head badge on it.  it has a ACE areoplane on it. i will down the line do a 5 bar project with this one. the frame is cracked (bad design) and it will need repaint because of it. i hate to do it but thats life.


----------



## SimpleMan (Nov 27, 2011)

Joe, Do you need a head badge?


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeff,
Thanks for the offer, but it did come with a badge that actually cleaned up really well.  One slight rub to the front that would not buff out, but very presentable.

Joe



SimpleMan said:


> Joe, Do you need a head badge?


----------

